# Air Shocks Load booster 97 Wrangler



## danskool

After searching i found info with adding air shocks to my jeep. I didn't believe they would fit nor i thought i would find some shocks, at all. This site got me on the right path and i did as theplowmeister's had his set up. Took 2 1/2 hours with dad and I.. Pc of cake.

Monroe # MA763 air shock, I crossed it auto zone to Gabriel # 49216 $74 out the door.
No modification to the Gabriel shock what so ever. Fit perfectly. Modified the shock tower as "theplowmeister" did.. Thanks Man.. Those pictures you posted were super. Just what i needed. Beer for you. Pictures say a million words.

Referenced.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89084&highlight=air+shock

Thanks a million to all that posted pictures and information that helped me out and didn't know it.

My pics from my cell phone. Sorry, not the greatest pictures. 
Put in place to mark were i needed to cut. Notched out with grinders and welded in a bridge to put the strength back in.. Used a big thick washer cut in half. Hooked up the plow and i got my ride height back at 110 psi.. Perfect..

Dan


----------



## theplowmeister

Glad to help


----------



## jweiss

danskool;952420 said:


> Monroe # MA763 air shock, I crossed it auto zone to Gabriel # 49216 $74 out the door.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan - just a little confused... looked up the Monroe part #MA763 and it doesn't reference any Jeep TJ fitment. How did you know that particular shock would fit your 97 Wrangler?

I'm asking because I am fitting a plow blade to the front of a 2001 Wrangler and may need to get air shocks for the front.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## danskool

I found other folks have used these shocks. I dug up the diagrams and measurements on the web. Measured the shockmounts on the jeep and seen for sure they will go in there. You can get them, remove the wheel and shock. Hold the new ones in there and you will know soon enough. If they don't fit you can take them back.


----------



## jweiss

Thanks a bunch for the info!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## danskool

I wish I had the website to share with you that I found that showed the dimensions. I have to check my work computer. Keep us posted on your progress. Pictures are welcome also. LoL


----------



## jweiss

Hi - I was able to get these installed on the front. What pressures are you using with and without your plow mounted on the vehicle?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## theplowmeister

measure bumper to ground without plow... add plow add air till you get your same distance to ground.


----------



## jweiss

Thank you - will do!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

jweiss;1310312 said:


> Thank you - will do!


How did you do your install of the airshock? Part #?


----------



## jweiss

P&M Landscaping;1310458 said:


> How did you do your install of the airshock? Part #?


There are a couple of different threads on here detailing the air shock install, I think "theplowmeister" was the first one to do it. My install looks just like the picture in this post:

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=856438&postcount=6

Like the others, I used the Monroe MA763 air shocks.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------

